# Think Digit Yahoo Conference/Room



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

Guys can we start a room/conference on Yahoo chat? I know a chat room exists at IRC but many members including myself prefer Yahoo. 

The main advantage of that will be many threads will be saved from crap posts that we post (I am also one of the guilty) & we can have full blown fun on the conference/room. Also oldies like Din uncle D) remember the old days at Yahoo & I hope we can create that magic again.


What do you say guys?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh man... chat rooms????!! Digit.. (g)olden dayz... nostalgia.. sniff.. sniff...


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

Yahoo conferences have 2 big problems, half the time people cannot see each other and secondly huge lags. IRC is much lighter on b/w can be run alongside torrents and stuff, try that with yahoo and watch the fun.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

Umm.. I never really had too many problems with y!m (other than the client crashing sometimes.. but thats also a thing of the past).
Well, I wish we could get back the golden days of digit ym conf..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

How come you are online from hostel ..?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 19, 2008)

Yahoo conferences are seriously crap! Lots of lag, and people cant see each other! Please come to the IRC, we already have a good userbase there  You dont even need a client.. Just connect via mibbit


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

Use IRC. Connect to *chat.freenode.net* and do a */join #think-digit*.

I have NO idea what anirudh is sniffing about. I think IRC is one of the best things that has happened to this forum.


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

I already said many members (which includes myself) prefer Yahoo messenger over IRC. I've been to IRC (kalpik/mehul & others know) but I still prefer Yahoo. That's the reason I login to IRC rarely. I use Yahoo & never felt like it's affecting the downloads, it does only when I use voice chat or view someone's cam. Even if it does, I don't care. Spending some moments with my friends is more important than downloading.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 19, 2008)

Although the idea is nice, I prefer to stay in IRC. Not to mention I prefer keeping  IRC open since I frequent other channels too. Half the users in #think-digit are Linux users I doubt Pidgin allows for Voice chatting ? Or does it? 

Anyway other than the availability of a load of smileys I personally don't see the difference. 



> I already said many members (which includes myself) prefer Yahoo messenger over IRC.


Out of curiosity may I know what are the differences? Is there something on Y! which can't be done on IRC or some feature that makes Y! preferable over IRC? How does Y! handle spam? Example I log on and some nitwit starts spamming his blog link 100 times. Do you have to resort to booters to kick the dude or is there a system to mute / kick him? What are the bandwidth requirements for this thing. With 20 folks on #think-digit I think I consume about 5-8 MB a day for this. Does Y! consume more?



> The main advantage of that will be many threads will be saved from crap posts that we post (I am also one of the guilty) & we can have full blown fun on the conference/room.


I don't seem to understand this, Is there some kind of Wiki feature available on Y! which logs all threads posted? I doubt anyone in the present room we have posts crap posts. As for fun I think I'm having fun in IRC and don't see how a client change will enhance it. 

In the end however the decision is with users I guess.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

How can I get to the IRC chat room? where can I download the client? Please give me the link.


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I don't seem to understand this, Is there some kind of Wiki feature available on Y! which logs all threads posted? I doubt anyone in the present room we have posts crap posts. As for fun I think I'm having fun in IRC and don't see how a client change will enhance it.
> 
> In the end however the decision is with users I guess.



Who said there is Wiki feature? I meant we can have fun on Yahoo instead of crapping threads for having the offtopic chats.



cooldudie3 said:


> How can I get to the IRC chat room? where can I download the client? Please give me the link.



See, that's what I am talking about. Many members don't know much about IRC. If we have a Yahoo room it would have been an easier task for many.

@cooldudie-

Here's how:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82475


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 19, 2008)

To log on to the IRC Channel: You do any one of the following

1. Open www.mibbit.com . Select the server as freenode and channel as #think-digit. Enter a desired Nickname and connect.

2. Use a client like Xchat2 , Mirc, Chatzilla. I personally use Xchat2 on Windows and Xchat on Linux. 
Here is Xchat2 - *www.silverex.org/news/ 
Here is mIRC - *www.mirc.com/
Here is Chatzilla - *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
Here is Pidgin - *www.pidgin.im/

The server and channel would remain the same in either case of clients. There are quite alot of clients listing them all out isn't exactly easy.



> Who said there is Wiki feature? I meant we can have fun on Yahoo instead of crapping threads for having the offtopic chats.


I don't get it still. Are you somehow implying that we are crapping the threads on this board with Offtopic stuff alot?


> See, that's what I am talking about. Many members don't know much about IRC. If we have a Yahoo room it would have been an easier task for many.


To be frank I wouldn't know how to log on to a Y! and maintain my sanity in a conference room which has access more smileys than a kids emotions in Willy Wonkas Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> How come you are online from hostel ..?



Who told you I am in hostel? I will leave on 26th.


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2008)

The IRC is only Linux, linux and more linus also some Arch linux.


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> To be frank I wouldn't know how to log on to a Y! and maintain my sanity in a conference room which has access more smileys than a kids emotions in Willy Wonkas Chocolate Factory.



Alright no one is forcing you to join the Yahoo rooms. You don't like it simply say no. That's it 

----------

ROFL @ the poll 

You rock goobi  Thanks!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

Whats the harm in trying.? Some one start one. Lets see.


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

Poll added. Guys select the option in poll.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes! Yes! And another thing... Yes!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

I see the poll has been cleverly constructed such that no one wants to be caught with their pants down. As for me, I'm on for Yahoo Messenger chat. IRC is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I have NO idea what anirudh is sniffing about. I think IRC is one of the best things that has happened to this forum.


It's the memories, the fun we had. You were never there so you won't know.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 19, 2008)

> The IRC is only Linux, linux and more linus also some Arch linux.


Sigh , you can use IRC on any platform you want. If all the IRC folks came to Yahoo do you think the topics we would discuss would be any different from the ones we do now? 



> Alright no one is forcing you to join the Yahoo rooms. You don't like it simply say no. That's it


I never implied that you were forcing me. Anyway wish you a great time there . As a matter of fact I'll do you a favor and vote for Y!.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

mehulved said:


> It's the memories, the fun we had. You were never there so you won't know.


When did all this happen? Even I ve heard a lot about it.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 19, 2008)

And what is the point of this yahoo vs IRC? If you want to create a yahoo chat room, just call others and create, why the fuss about demeaning IRC with that ridiculously offensive and stupid poll?

_Poll Edited_


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> When did all this happen? Even I ve heard a lot about it.



It was something very unofficial. We were a group of friends who would get together every nite and chat from like 11:30 to 3:00. It started in 2004 (I think), in the days of folks like [deXter]. But with the exception of few like batty,sree and mehul most guys have moved on and aren't online much these days, so our old group chat is defunct.

But yeah, it used to be great fun


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I see the poll has been cleverly constructed such that no one wants to be caught with their pants down. As for me, I'm on for Yahoo Messenger chat. IRC is just not my cup of tea.



Yeah same here. I don't know why but IRC doesn't excite me 

-------

I see we can't create rooms anymore. I forgot that. So what else we can do? Conference?


----------



## hullap (Jul 19, 2008)

IRC is better
but using yahoo wouldnt be a problem here


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

Go ahead my boy. Create it. Spammer will now have one more option.
Tum se jyada es bare mein aur kaun soch sakta hai. 
Move on guys and please spare the TDF from unnecessary offtopic discussions which i always hate most


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

like the Chatzilla interface

+1 for IRC

*Offtopic*
when did Win ver of X-chat become trialware 
was it not free till at least a year back?


----------



## Garbage (Jul 19, 2008)

@slugger,

IMO, it's free for Linux n Trialware for Windows.


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks @garbage 
had installed X-chat just for sum time _last year_

was under the impression it was a freeware _then_


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 19, 2008)

me like many others are not using yahoo now-a-days.
and yahoo is a big no no cos it causes huge lag compared to irc.

irc's damn easy....
jus go to www.mibbit.com and your off......even from a mobile


----------



## Garbage (Jul 19, 2008)

IRC is where the party is !!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> like the Chatzilla interface
> 
> +1 for IRC
> 
> ...


X-Chat was always trialware on Windows, I think you may want to try X-Chat 2 which is free. -> *www.silverex.org/download


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

i think i had installed xchat*2* thinking....

dint spend enuf time with it to discover otherwise

thanks


----------



## nvidia (Jul 19, 2008)

I love yahoo!
Anyone ol right now?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

> IRC is where the party is !!


I'm suing you for infringement of using my catch phrases!!!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2008)

AIM chatroom created:
read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93525
try it out!


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ Let's see. Thanks for your efforts. 

I am waiting for some old members to comment in this thread.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2008)

What about Yahoo?? Anyone created a room there yet?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/9176/screenshotthinkdigitforip9.th.png

No one is there? Is the yahoo room up?


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh sorry, I missed this thread.

Well, thanks a lot for taking me back to the good old (golden) days. That was really nice. Most of the active members in TD forum had yahoo ids, at around 3 or 4 in the evening, someone will start a conf and we used to invite others, like 10 - 20 members. I remember Sr-Ultimate (Sreejith), Jeba, Anirudh (infra), Goobi, Pallabh, Drudgy, Batty, Nemi, Vinay and many other senior members. 

I do not know whether there is lag in yahoo conf, never felt so,  but I am old and not a g33k, so I may be wrong. lol. 

I know there are many who prefer yahoo over IRC. I think Goobi is one among those. 

Personally I prefer yahoo conf (may be coz it reminds me the good old days !), but now it is up to the new generation. If you guys think IRC is the one we should use now, no problem. 

Meantime, I have some digit user ids (like 15 or 20) in my yahoo messenger friends list. If anyone want to add an old guy in their list, always welcome, pm me.

And those who support yahoo conf, I think you can go ahead too. Add yahoo ids, invite for a conf some day, and we will see how many can attend etc.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't see the point in discussing this . Ive been trying to find a yahoo/AIM chat room but either no one is there or I cant find the room. Why not just start and see how it works. Personally I'll still be on IRC but I'm sure that others would join if the room was up and busy.

Another option is to put one of those applet thingies on a website which you could chat on. I recall being able to do that some years ago?


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

@FilledVoid

Hmm, seems you tried the AIM chat room the other member suggested ? No, I do not think yahoo is ready yet. Before we used to do yahoo conf and not a room. Sure we can try a conf, may be tomo ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hmm, seems you tried the AIM chat room the other member suggested ? No, I do not think yahoo is ready yet. Before we used to do yahoo conf and not a room. Sure we can try a conf, may be tomo ?


How does this work? Does it work on Pidgin? Does someone need to invite me for conference?


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

Yahoo conf is very simple actually. When you im someone in yahoo, only 2 talk (you and the person on the other end) rt ? Here it will be more than 2. Thats teh only difference. You can see others typing, who are all there in conf (on rt side there will be a list - just like in IRC).

I think everything similar to IRC, except there is not a permanent room in yahoo conf. Some one has to start a conf by inviting others.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think everything similar to IRC, except there is not a permanent room in yahoo conf. Some one has to start a conf by inviting others.


Is there a way to know if a person has a Conf running?


----------



## nvidia (Jul 20, 2008)

^^Nope..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 20, 2008)

Irc Ftw!!!


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

din said:


> Oh sorry, I missed this thread.
> 
> Well, thanks a lot for taking me back to the good old (golden) days. That was really nice. Most of the active members in TD forum had yahoo ids, at around 3 or 4 in the evening, someone will start a conf and we used to invite others, like 10 - 20 members. I remember Sr-Ultimate (Sreejith), Jeba, Anirudh (infra), Goobi, Pallabh, Drudgy, Batty, Nemi, Vinay and many other senior members.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying, bhaiya. Now I guess it's time to work out the things.



FilledVoid said:


> I don't see the point in discussing this . Ive been trying to find a yahoo/AIM chat room but either no one is there



You can't create custom rooms on Yahoo anymore (I guess). I forgot about that. Yahoo conference is the only option now.


What about Google Lively? What is it actually? Can anyone explain?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

How about all you guys come crash at my place? 

Pros:
1. Beers.
2. Small Cat.
3. No lag/downtime/software incompatibility.
4. We can kick gx, metaaal and narangz out without reason.

Cons.
1. Goobi is admin.


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How about all you guys come crash at my place?
> 
> Pros:
> 1. Beers.
> ...



Hehe  I guess I'll have to bring you something () that will keep you happy & I'll secure my place.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> The IRC is only Linux, linux and more linus also some Arch linux.


thats because linux has insane IRC support. so most linux users have an irc client by default. Even you windows users can come... just use chatzilla 


mehulved said:


> It's the memories, the fun we had. You were never there so you won't know.


back then, I was a weeeny little non geek who had no such thing as a computer at home. 


Hitboxx said:


> And what is the point of this yahoo vs IRC? If you want to create a yahoo chat room, just call others and create, why the fuss about demeaning IRC with that ridiculously offensive and stupid poll?
> 
> _Poll Edited_


+1
besides, yahoo != crossplatform 


narangz said:


> Yeah same here. I don't know why but IRC doesn't excite me
> 
> -------
> 
> I see we can't create rooms anymore. I forgot that. So what else we can do? Conference?


IRC is quite awssome. Its been here since 1988, so its tested and fun. Its so awssome, that we often still use IRC comments here, like _/me_.
*/me loves IRC*


slugger said:


> like the Chatzilla interface
> 
> +1 for IRC
> 
> ...


xchat is supposed to be difficult to compile on windows and it supposedly has some enhanced features according to its developers. hence its binary is a trialware for windows. its sourcecode is still opensource, and its linux version is a free opensource software. but there do exist freeware compiles of xchat for windows. get one of them.

another reason is this: genuine windows and mac users generally don't care spending a triffle for each app, compared to linux users. so why not make money when they are willing ? Besides, cracking always zindabad in windows world.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *How about all you guys come crash at my place? *



Soch lo yeh tumhe bahut mehnga pad sakta hai 
Aisa na ho ke yeh Mac hi na rahe jise lekar tum nachte phirte ho


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How about all you guys come crash at my place?
> 
> Pros:
> 1. Beers.
> ...


No problem. I will come over with a fully loaded Shotgun.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 20, 2008)

@goobimama 
Where do you stay??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

Abey koi start to karo.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm serious actually. All the digit boys plan a trip to Goa and we have a big smashing party at my place. I'll send my folks on a holiday or something.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2008)

From how my limited knowledge goes AIM and yahoo are as different as IRC and Yahoo.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 20, 2008)

Im actually down to bombay every monday to teach 5th class people in a school.
 I guess i can catch a bus to goa


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2008)

din said:


> Personally I prefer yahoo conf (may be coz it reminds me the good old days !), but now it is up to the new generation. If you guys think IRC is the one we should use now, no problem.


 IRC is predeccesor or Yahoo Chat, Mr. Oldie


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 20, 2008)

WTF goobimama is offering beer to kids :O


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2008)

AIM is a little more popular than Yahoo. And Yahoo sometimes lags quite a bit. You guys can try it out and see which is better. IRC, Yahoo or AIM. btw ppl, please spread the news that there is a yahoo conference room and a AIM chatroom.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> btw ppl, please spread the news that *there is a yahoo conference room* and a AIM chatroom.



Is there any Digit Yahoo! conference room exist till ???  :O


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know but there is an AIM one here: *chat.aim.com/chats/people/thinkdigit-forum-users
I think IRC is a little ugly and hard to understand with commands.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> I think IRC is a little ugly and hard to understand with commands.



How much u used it man ?? n U R same guy na who was asking for op on #think-digit channel ??? :S


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ Lolz
Hope he remembers the kick too


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

mehulved said:


> IRC is predeccesor or Yahoo Chat, Mr. Oldie



LOl, no, I know that already. It is just I am not used to IRC a lot. More into yahoo. I am not against IRC, nothing like that too.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 20, 2008)

someone said free beer here?


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

Garbage said:


> How much u used it man ?? n U R same guy na who was asking for op on #think-digit channel ??? :S


lolz


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> WTF goobimama is offering beer to kids :O





The_Devil_Himself said:


> someone said free beer here?



LOL


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2008)

Another reason why I dislike the IRC is that there people have names of their own choice, so you have no clue what-so-ever who is who.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I think IRC is a little ugly and hard to understand with commands.


CLI is not for nawbs by choice 
click click


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ You Devil


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 21, 2008)

So how about we open a poll? Then we can see which we want.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

din said:


> LOL



no candies for you,:<



iMav said:


> Another reason why I dislike the IRC is that there people have names of their own choice, so you have no clue what-so-ever who is who.



/whois naab.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont like beer! Whisky is fine though.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

If I go to Goa I'm so camping at Goobis place.....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 21, 2008)

@Goobi,
what does "my place" mean? Your home? your forum? What?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> @Goobi,
> what does "my place" mean? Your home? your forum? What?


Uh. d00d. My place means my place. This place belongs to Raabo.

As for the drinks, 
@Indyan: You are in luck, there is in fact a bottle of some good whiskey so you could top that one out.
@the rest of you: I never mentioned _free_ beer


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 23, 2008)

haha the olden days of digit conferences ...

@goobi - can I have vodka plz ?


----------

